# Anyone heard of this?



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

So, our little new addition Zoey is doing remarkable. However, (and rest assured I will be discussing this with my vet when we take her in November for her boosters, as there isn't any immediate concern) something about her disability was unlike anything I'd heard of happening before. When Zoey was 9 weeks old, she fell down a very steep set of stairs and was injured. I do not know the extent as we were unable to get original vet records; only that the vet did NOT do any surgery/operations on her. She healed; will be 2 years old in Feb, and now looks and walks a bit awkwardly and has some limitations but does not show any signs of discomfort or pain. She basically just needs help due to limited mobility when it comes to getting onto furniture, stuff like that. What I found peculiar is that, according to the previous owner (her sister actually, she did the screening etc.), 2 different vets have told her that due to the extent of her injuries she is now sterile. She at 1 year and 7 months has never gone into heat. Has anyone ever heard of something like this happening? I'm not doubting it, its just the first time I've heard of it. Just how bad would the damage of a fall have to be to not require surgery, but affect her reproductive organs?
When we bring her in in a few months I plan on having my vet due a complete exam, possibly x-rays, when she goes in for her vaccines. Even if sterile, I would like to have her spayed just because there's no reason to have those "parts" especially if they aren't functioning. That is, if she's okay to be under anesthesia. 
She's a wonderful little dog, and is adjusting remarkably, and rest assured I would bring her in sooner if I felt she was in any pain. But as I said, she's been crippled from 9 weeks to now and she shows no signs of distress. 
Also, if all goes well and she gets a clean bill, I'd like to look into some joint supplements like glucosamine or chondroitin if the vet feels it could be of any benefit. Anyone have any products that they wear by? 
Thanks for any thoughts or advice. =)


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Im sorry I have never heard of anything like this. I am sure someone will have a better answer


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you are right to be suspicious that a traumatic injury from a fall could cause her to be sterile. Just doesn't add up to me either. So she doesn't cycle at all? If she were mine, I'd have her spayed. Not cycling isn't normal either. I'd want to investigate that thoroughly. I think you are on the right track to question that. 

Edit: on the glucosamine supplement thing.... I've used glycoflex III with good results and its in a form that most dogs like (a chewable). I've also used Hylox and like it as well.


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

Very strange.. I can't think of any traumatic injury that would cause sterility. I would definitely want radiographs done to see where the stiffness and reduced mobility is coming from.

In terms of mobility supplements, I'm currently using GlycoFlex II, and Elk Velvet Antler for my older boy who had knee surgery.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy had about the most traumatic injury I can thnk of, she was run over by a Cadillac, breaking her pelvis and both hips, and she still goes into heat. That just doesn't make sense to me. Though I do have a cat that's never gone into heat. Rowdy is three and has never gone into heat. Why, I haven't a clue. I had planned to take her in to be spayed before I broke my leg/ankle, then that laid me up in a wheelchair for 6 months. After everything finally calmed down and I had moved and everything, I realized Rowdy was 2 already and had never gone into heat or been spayed. Now she's three and still never been in heat. She is a healthy cat, just her reproductive organs never have worked. 

And usually, if it's the pelvis or a hip that breaks, they do not do surgery, the animal is allowed to heal on it's own. Rarely the xray will show that the vet can help the healing process with surgery, like removing chips of bone, but usually not. It's not like breaking a long bone, something you can cast. It's not like a human breaking a hip, they can't go in and give an artifical one. The broken hip makes a new socket on it's own. It's as good as the old one usually, just may be weaker or in an awkward place. One of Twiggy's is behind where it was normally, nearer to her tail, and works as good as a non-broken hip. The other one healed higher up than normal and twisted inward. Delilah had a broken pelvis from being attacked by a pit bull. Again, they just let her heal on her own, gave her pain meds and anti-inflammatories.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I will be giving Lion Nupro Silver with glucosamine after he turns a year.. I have heard good things about it. It comes in powder form.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so happy for little zoey to have a good mommie like you


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all for your input! Glad to know I'm not weird for questioning the whole heat thing, lol. As far as they've known she's never cycled. Maybe she's just one of those who've always kept themselves tidy? I'm kind of wondering if the previous owners misinterpreted what the vets may have said; if 2 said she "can't reproduce," maybe it was more of a "due to her injury she should not be able to properly carry to term," or something. Like, not can't as in, incapable.. but 'cant' as in it would be very detrimental to her..? Still wouldn't explain why she hasn't ever gone into heat though. 
Oh well, I'll have my vet look her over and get a fresh perspective on the whole thing. Fact is if she has ovaries and a uterus, functioning or not; I want them OUT lol. As far as her injury, pelvic seems to make the most sense just judging by how she looks and moves. But I dont have x-ray vision so we'll see if vet can palpate or need xrays to tell. It doesn't seem to make her uncomfortable or anything though.
Personality wise she's just a doll. And the little thing has never had a single accident in our house; she's either gone outside or we witnessed her last night using our grass patch twice. We didn't do anything as far as training her to use it, she just smelled the pee from the others I guess and figured it out lol. She's very bright; and try as she might very manipulative lol. You can tell she's used to people feeling sorry for her and pampering her. And it's hard not to because despite it all she has no behavioral issues. She's a little possessive of her bear (go figure, another bear lover) and she doesn't really know how to play with toys. She'll like, nibble on them (like a squirrel would on a corn cob) and grab them with her front teeth and shake them. But doesn't need/want any human assistance; just kinda does it on her own time when she feels like it LOL.


----------

